# Where are you all going for SUMMER holiday?



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

its summer time , i know that it might not look like that in the UK but i have been assured that the sun is shinning abroad!

i just got back from cyprus for a week with some friends.

i am going on the 8th July to tour Spain with 4 mates, going to start in Barcalona----go to Benidorm---then Madrid---then Seville and then stay for a week in a beach resort in Marbella.

then i back to cyprus in August and a long weekend in Beriut mid August

Where you lot going or been??

Niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are not going to Greece?

Two weeks ago I came back from my holiday to the Bahamas. Fantastic time but it goes so fast.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bit busy with work in the summer but we're heading off to Costa Azahar in Spain for a festival in September (bullfighting, horseracing on the beech, giant paella competitions etc).

Wish I was there now


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i would like to go to Thessaloniki, but summer time is not the best time as its too hot in the city, i think after a whole year being in Greece i m going to leave it for a bit. but it is the best place.

touring the islands with a girl is a really amazing holiday!

niko


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

just back from 2 weeks in Dahab... windsurfing.. well falling off more for me......
great fun


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This year, we've done Goa, which was a very welcome start to the year 

Then in May/June we did the west coast of the US... starting in San Francisco and driving in the top end of Yosemite and out the bottom end. Then across to the top of the Pacific coast highway (route one). Down this for 500 miles ish to LA and then out of LA on Route 66 and onto the Vegas road across the Mojave desert and then back to LA.

Then in August (with kids) we are driving down to nr Barcelona and along the coast road thru France and up into the Alps and down to Paris. Along the way we are visiting water parks, Universal Studios, Paris Disney and Parc Asterix


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm off to Zimbabwe in Sept, flying into Joberg then straight on to Victoria falls for 4 nights where I'll be doing various activities namely, Jet boat trip,1 full day White water Rafting, Microlight Flifgt over the falls and game park and a couple of other trrips.
From their I fly to Harare where I'll be staying with relitives b4 driving to Lake Kareba to stay on a boat fishing and generally chillin out for 5 nights. Then back to Harare for two nights b4 driving to Vilanculos in Mosambique where again staying with relatives for 4 nights then back to Joberg for a further 3 nights.
cant wait alittle cocerned about whats going on in Harare but i've been assured it wont effect our trip.

Jonah


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

A gite in south-west France for 2 weeks in August 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Been to Thailand, Phuket, Centre parcs 8) , Egypt, Mexico and Canal boat around Worcestershire . Planning Bangkok and Far East and Barcelona next


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

My sister has just called me from Barcelona 8)


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't normally go away during UK summer time, but here's mine 05 holiday destinations & plans so far :

Snowboarding to Saalbach/Austria and Deux Alps/France. One week in NY (tagged at the end of a business trip). South Spain in Aug (taking advantage of a work collegue apartment).

Planning to go sowboarding in Jan & Mar 06. Cyprus in May-06 for a wedding. Then 3 months sabbatical for a RTW trip to Vietnam/Australia/NZ/Tahiti/Bora Bora/Fiji/LA, Phew!!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Was supposed to be driving through France and Spain until one of Scotlands top radio stations requested my other halfs services on the breakfast holiday on hold just now


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Driving down through France to the Med, then ferry across to Corsica for 3 weeks. Can't wait, only 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just back from long weekend in Prague and off shortly for a weeks touring of the emerald isle with the TT ... that'll be it til Xmas and then 2 weeks in the sun somewhere


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Two weeks in the Dordogne at the end of August. Can't wait.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

run up to scotland via the lakes in august. if my plans work out . :? any good camp sites...


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Two Weeks in Kuredu in the Maldives in september!    

counting the seconds until we depart :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

whats a holiday :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Two Weeks in Kuredu in the Maldives in september!
> 
> counting the seconds until we depart :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wanted to go to the Maldives myself but then went the other way to the Bahamas. I guess you have a 14 hour flight to get there?


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

So far this year I have been to Dubai, Krakow, Rome and Budapest. No immediate plans to do any more but would like to fit in another cheeky trip somewher before the year is out.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh and i'm off to prague 5 days after i get back from Africa 8)


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Butlins :?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I drove to Amsterdam via France and Belgium in April this year, which was fun. 

Now I'm currently typing this message from my hotel in Kyoto, Japan after having already visited Osaka and Kanazawa. In a couple of days I'm off to Tokyo for about a week.

I also stopped in Hong Kong on the way to Japan, but that was only for a few hours at the airport, so probably doesn't count!

Simon.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

New York for a week in August but will be working so not much of a holiday, nice to get away though.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i have to say that TT drivers are ardent travellers, and thank god we are not all about costa del sol !! seems that the TT driver likes to travel around and do activities rather than sit by the beach!

wonder if the car you drives tells more about yourself that we thought!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> wonder if the car you drives tells more about yourself that we thought!
> 
> niko


Absolutely. It means that you have more disposable income and you can afford nice holidays. :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

you not goin got greece this summer re?

niko


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cancun Mexico in September 8)


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Might get a week in Bognor if I'm lucky


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby and I are taking out two little sons ages 4 and 7 to the South of France for three weeks in a couple of weeks time then a week to LapLand at Christmas so we can all meet father christmas          . I just so can't wait as I have had such a shitty year .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> you not goin got greece this summer re?
> 
> niko


May go later on this year. But either for a long weekend or a week.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Off this weekend to Sardinia :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Drove over to Germany in April, gotta love those autobahns. I've got all of August off but no plans to go anywhere, spend the month wandering the fells and enjoying the rain. Dominican Republic in January 06 for a 40th birthday and some waterfall climbing.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

dibblet said:


> run up to scotland via the lakes in august. if my plans work out . :? any good camp sites...


http://www.campinginthelakes.co.uk/

Give this a go.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i went to sardinia last year, amazing island, and spent a week in costa Esmeralde, which part you going to?

niko


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Disneyland Paris with the kids for 5 days a few weeks ago and planning to get a long weekend for just the 2 of us in Barcelona sometime in August


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Already managed to get myself to Prague, Barbados, Spain, Scotland (x4) so far but have just booked 10 days in Ibiza in August for Radio 1 week.

Also going to Glasgow this coming weekend and again in November to see the LIttle Britain stage show

That's all my hols gone now though 

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Done India, Seville and Valencia this year. No other hols planned yet - hoping the summer will come back and I can enjoy my boat. :?

Gonna take new girlfriend [smiley=sweetheart.gif] for suprise trip in Oct. Still thinking where to book :?: , and will hopefully be returning to India for xmas.

I count myself fortunate.

:?: Ideas on a postcard - thinking Scillies, Sark or Herm, Pueblos Blancos, Sardinia..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Done India, Seville and Valencia this year. No other hols planned yet - hoping the summer will come back and I can enjoy my boat. :?
> 
> Gonna take new girlfriend [smiley=sweetheart.gif] for suprise trip in Oct. Still thinking where to book :?: , and will hopefully be returning to India for xmas.
> 
> ...


New girlfriend, eh? 8)

Hope she doesn't read the forum...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Done India, Seville and Valencia this year. No other hols planned yet - hoping the summer will come back and I can enjoy my boat. :?
> ...


Well she is only flesh and blood after all... :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Niko said:


> i went to sardinia last year, amazing island, and spent a week in costa Esmeralde, which part you going to?
> 
> niko


Down the south a place called Villasimius.Been before great place!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had a week in Dubai in March 8) , a long weekend in Southern Spain at the end of April 8) & will probably get a sneaky family holiday week in the sun (around the Med) during the summer months, but the big holiday is in December.

A pleasant 16 day Carribean cruise on the Queen Mary II 8) in an Executive balcony cabin. Love the idea of sitting on a balcony actually out over the sea  . So looking forward to this vacation. Been on 1 cruise before & loved it, but me thinks this will be something a little special.

Still got a long weekend in Lloret De Mar (stag weekend) in August & a further stag weekend in Prague sometime during September.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I just came home yesterday from a week in Rovinj, Croatia (Istrian Peninnsula). Absolutely beautiful and largely unspoilt. 35c most days so plenty warm enough and with the beautiful clear waters of the Adriatic .

Recommended.

Lots of remarkably beautiful people as well (from a variety of countries).

Damian


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

on the 13th of this month, its a boys holiday,

we are going Cos for two weeks!


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

Seychelles 5* for 2 weeks and a week bare boat sailing .... for our honeymoon in september [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm off to Singapore on saturday, then Bangkok and Phuket. All other plans are on hold for now as I'm unemployed from a week after I get back 

H


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

im off to Australia for a fortnight. We went over last year for honeymoon and fell in love with the place so this year we thought we'd go back and explore more! we're doing 5 days in perth, 5 days in melbourne and a couple of days in sydney - can't wait! 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Niko said:


> i would like to go to Thessaloniki, but summer time is not the best time as its too hot in the city, i think after a whole year being in Greece i m going to leave it for a bit. but it is the best place.
> 
> touring the islands with a girl is a really amazing holiday!
> 
> niko


HOT is an understatement i was there on tuesday HOT,HOT 8) 8) , great to get back to the sea and cool off


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Going to the most beautiful island in the world in October.

Kuta beach, Bali.

Well we can't let the terrorists win can we!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Some old timers on here may remember that about 18 months ago I posted a 'quitting the rat race' post. Exactly a year ago I did it. I paid off the mortgage on my house, and quit working in London. I don't miss it one bit! Since then I've had a go at property renovation and the 'for sale' sign is about to go up at a flat that I bought and completely renovated.

Fingers crossed - mid August I'm off to Thailand and then Australia, with no deadline to return to the UK


----------

